

Another Friendfeed competitor?  Google reader adds conversations for shared items - mark_h
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2009/03/google-reader-is-your-new-watercooler.html

======
mark_h
I wasn't sure if the title was really appropriate, but I was thinking of how
facebook seems to be adopting a lot of friendfeed features, and now Reader
too.

Then I noticed that a techcrunch article with a similar title was submitted
almost concurrently: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512795>

